# Henry Bibby Out, Joe "Jellybean" Bryant In



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Joe Bryant takes coaching reins of L.A. Sparks


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow! He didn't even last a whole season. I wonder how long Joe Bryant will last.


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

as a Sparks fan i think that's a good news
Bibby really sux, he's a bad coach as his son his a bad player!!
how could you be 5th in the western conference with Holdsclaw, Leslie, Teasley & Mabika in the roster ?????


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Bryant has won two of the first three games he has coached by letting Lisa Leslie have her way on the court...imagine a coaching strategy like that??? Run the offense through arguably one of the greatest women's basketball players to ever play the game! Pure genius, I tell you.

I personally get kiinda tired of her pompus self-promotion, but the lady can play the game at a very high level. She was kicking some serious Comets-bootay last night, that's for sure.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Uh the Monarches are the Number 1 seed in the west if Im mistaken and is facing the Sparks, when will you get out of the fantasy dream that the comets are in the playoffs!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Uh the Monarches are the Number 1 seed in the west if Im mistaken and is facing the Sparks, when will you get out of the fantasy dream that the comets are in the playoffs!


Dude...the Comets are in the Western Conference Championships...where are the Sparks? Swept in two games.

Not saying that the Comets will fare any better than the Sparks did against a very tough Sacramento Monarchs team, but they did advance to the conference finals.

LA has some work to do.


----------

